# The Chutes



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I found this youtube video of a group of yaks and one canoe going through The Chutes on Rocky Fork Creek. It's about 7 minutes long, most of it dedicated to retrieving the canoe. Heck, even I know better.  I was a little concerned that it might get trapped up against some rocks or log jam but it turned out all right.

Anyone done The Chutes? I think it would make and awesome GoPro moment.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I've done it.

I did it in a tarpon 100, so it can be done in about anything. Lots of fun and pretty short too. You can run the chutes then walk a couple hundred yards back upstream and do them again.

The first drop in is sketchy somewhat, after that is basically a wave train. Depending on flow of course. I think its good water to learn some whitewater/ better boat control stuff in a relatively safe environment.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Wanted to do it the other day, but decided that fully loaded with gear was not the best time to try. I will do it at some point.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We just got a bunch of rain so it may be floatable tomorrow.....check the gauge at mccopin mill. If its over 250cfs than your good to go for a semi safe float. If its 650 get the gopro so I can see what the bottom of the creek looks like. Lol

Edit.....nope we didnt get enough rain today. Maybe next time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've chased a few boats through the Chutes. 
It's not a hard run at all, basically just a little wave train. 
That canoe guy is a knucklehead. It's not difficult to run in an open canoe.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> I've chased a few boats through the Chutes.
> It's not a hard run at all, basically just a little wave train.
> That canoe guy is a knucklehead. It's not difficult to run in an open canoe.


Keep in mind, I'd bet that 99% of OGF has never seen any whitewater so the chutes can be pretty intense for some guys who fish out of kayaks lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, they are on paint Creek....right after the Rocky joins it. You can get out of the Rocky just above them, or just below them.


----------

